# Fertility / Ovulation Tests at home



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello All,

Can anyone recommend a fertility monitor or pee sticks to use at home?  Sorry this is bound to have been asked on here before but I can't find anything  

According to bloods I didn't ovulate this month - I'm not stressing yet but want to be able to keep track of everything simply

I tried the charting temps for a while but never really picked anything up and gave up after 3 months - but I put that down to being rubbish at mornings  

Thanks everyone
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Jovi - I use the clearblue fertility monitor - it's expensive but has allowed me to track my cycle pretty accurately.  I did by a smily face ovulation monitor but found it a bit hit and miss....  
I think its personal choice.  With the fertility monitor you program in day 1 and it then tells you when to start peeing on sticks.  It'll tell you your high fertility days and ovulation.  It's been good for me...

Take care mini x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks mini.  I can see me running down tomorrow lunch to get one.  How many days a month does it ask you to pee on sticks for?  Just trying to work out how much it will cost a month once I have bought it?

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

To start with it was for about 10 days... that's where it gets expensive... but once I'd ovulated I stopped peeing on them (even though it asks you too).  I gotmine from the internet - can't remember the site though.  I know someone else bought one and didn't get on with it....  Can't remember who now?
Good luck
mini  x x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Jovi - DON'T BUY ONE - I've got a clearblue thingy you can have  . And check out ebay for the pee sticks - you should be able to get cheap ones there - I did xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks ladies, helpful as always!  I swear you lot know so much more than half the clinics  

Special thanks LL - as you no longer need it   I shall buy it from you please xxxxx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Jovi - I never used a monitor but I did use ovulation test sticks - my clinic gave me 'Clearview' sticks which they said were the clinic version of 'Clearblue' - made by same manufacturer, less fancy and much cheaper, so I bulk bought them online.  I have a few left over that I think have to be used by April - pm me your address if you would like to have them and you can experiment with them (I tandem tested the same urine sample with clearview and clearblue to check they gave the same result and they seemed to be consistent).

Some1

xx


----------

